# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  CM, powered conveyor AGV, Sidel Group, Octeville-sur-Mer, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sidel Group

----------


## Airicist

Motorised Conveyor AGV: CM range

Published on Dec 11, 2015




> Intra-logistic solution with Automated Guided Vehicles (AGV) and services

----------

